# alloy referb



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

hi dose anyone know for a place that dose alloy referbs around the pontypridd area?
thanks


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi mate there,s a place in cwmbran called the WHEEL SPECAILIST. they can do it in day if you drop your car off in the morning.
Dont know if this is any help

steve


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

cheers mate do you know how much they charge?

it dunt realy mater how long thay take as il have difrent alloys on the car so thay can have the wheels for aslong as thay want


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Yeah they quoted me around the £500 mark for that the tyres off all damaged repaired all the old paint stripped off re-powder coated then sprayed in whatever colour style you want


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

cheers mate i didnt realy want to spend that much tbh but il bare it in minde and mite get a few other prices.
thanks mate


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

They are online just google them mite be cheaper for yours my wheels are qiute shocking tbh....


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Wheel Specialist aren't cheap but they are good. 

Renowheel in Swansea are cheaper and still good, but further away.


----------



## davidlewis26 (May 9, 2010)

i used reno wheel mate in bridgend they where the best around only £35 for a part referb or £60 for a full referb hope it helps


----------



## Fermani (Aug 25, 2011)

Whoever you choose, make sure they dismount the tire and powedercoat their work.


----------



## Old-scool- m3 (Nov 29, 2010)

davidlewis26 said:


> i used reno wheel mate in bridgend they where the best around only £35 for a part referb or £60 for a full referb hope it helps


I would also strongly recommend Renowheel.

I regularly use them with my work. We send them wheels inexcess of £1000 each and they come back better than new.

I'm going to give my E46 MV2 wheels to them shortly as they completely refurb the wheel 100% not just the wheel face.


----------



## brutalbobby (Mar 24, 2008)

Reno wheel are very good i had a price off him for my 18's with a deep dish for £500, however i used alloy smart Pontyclun which is not too far from where you are £300 and very happy with their work.I have been doing my own wheel refurbs recently and having good results it just takes time and patience.


----------



## brutalbobby (Mar 24, 2008)




----------



## brutalbobby (Mar 24, 2008)

The 19" wheel above is one i did recently.


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

iv just sold a set of wheels like the above but all in chrome as they were cerbd like the one above and in places the chrome was flaking off.

im now looking for a new set but if i come across a set that i like that needs a referb i mite be tempted in getting them


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

how did you do the one above?


----------



## GJF47 (Sep 22, 2011)

For a refurb I cant recommend Steve at APS in Swansea enough. He did a fantastic job on my Leon wheels. They were really badly curbed by the previous owner and had a few chips in them plus they were corroded a lot. Some pics of the finish, excuse the brakes and tyres 


















The colour is a custom one he mixed for me and charges £55 per wheel if you leave the car with him or £45 if you take just the wheels.

The pics dont do it justice as the colour really sparkles under sunlight.


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

•	Mobile Wheel Repair (US, UK) - http://www.mobilewheelrepair.com/
•	Wheel Repair UK - http://www.thewheelspecialist.co.uk/...ce_details.php.

Or DIY: Repairing / Renovation of Scratched or Curbed Wheels -http://www.autopia.org/forum/guide-detailing/136856-repairing-renovation-scratched-curbed-wheels.html#post1451320


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

thanks that is a reasonable price but dose he take the tyres off aswel?
looks a cracking job


----------



## GJF47 (Sep 22, 2011)

sean20 said:


> thanks that is a reasonable price but dose he take the tyres off aswel?
> looks a cracking job


Yes if you leave the car with him he will take the tyres off and he gets someone in to put them back on without damaging the freshly painted wheel. Dropped my car off on Monday morning and it was ready to pick up Wednesday morning. The only delay was waiting for the guy to come out put the tyres back on.


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Gjf - was that acid dipping and powder coating?


----------



## Old-scool- m3 (Nov 29, 2010)

I've just had my wheels back from Renowheel in Bridgend for My BMW.

They were in a right mess with minor curbing, but the main issue was corrosion on the spokes, inner rim and where the tyre bead seats causing constant pressure loss.

They have fully refurbed the entire wheel and not just the face.

I've previously posted regarding my recomendations for Renowheel as I regularly use them with work.
They once again have exceded my expetations and have carried out a first class job.

They have also changed the colour from silver to grey.

I can only appologise for the picture quality as they were taken with my mobile but I hope you can still see the quality of their work.

If anyone wants me to post pictures of the Aston Martin wheels that they refurb for us, I will gladly do so when we recieve them back after refurb.
The diamond cut wheels are well over £1000 each and always look as good as the factory finish.


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Old-scool- m3 said:


> I've just had my wheels back from Renowheel in Bridgend for My BMW.
> 
> They were in a right mess with minor curbing, but the main issue was corrosion on the spokes, inner rim and where the tyre bead seats causing constant pressure loss.
> 
> ...


Is this powdercoating or spraying?

Any idea of their pricing?


----------



## GJF47 (Sep 22, 2011)

Its bead blasting and then spray painted. Fantastic finish which is much smoother than powder coating. He explained that if the wheel is corroded then sandblasting and powder coating can still leave the corrosion there instead of sorting the problem and it will eventually need doing again, so he completely reworks the metal so that they are as good as new.

This was my best wheel before he did them so you can imagine the state of the others and you can see the finished result above


----------



## Old-scool- m3 (Nov 29, 2010)

mattjonescardiff said:


> Is this powdercoating or spraying?
> 
> Any idea of their pricing?


The wheels were fully stripped, prepared and painted.

I've heared some bad stories with powder coating and seen a few bad examples in work so I thought I would steer clear of it.

With regards to the cost, They did me a really good deal as we are good customers of theirs,
I think that a full refurb is arround £85+vat per wheel and a diamond cut is arround £130+vat.
Please dont quote me on those costs though.

I've prevously said that they are not the cheapest, but in my opinion they do the best quality refurnbs that I've seen.
I know a lot of places will just refinish the wheel face which is fine in most cases and is usually cheaper but due to the corrosion on my wheels, they needed to be back as new.


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

iv found a set of wheels on ebay but they need refurbishing but they say that one wheel has a flat spot but a referbush can sort that out

is that true as i didnt think you would get that out of the wheel


----------



## Old-scool- m3 (Nov 29, 2010)

sean20 said:


> iv found a set of wheels on ebay but they need refurbishing but they say that one wheel has a flat spot but a referbush can sort that out
> 
> is that true as i didnt think you would get that out of the wheel


Renowheel have removed buckles in wheels for us very sucessfully in the past, They have told me that as long as the wheel face runs true on a balancer they can usualy get the distortion out.
I'd give them a ring and get their advice before you buy the wheels.


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

thanks old scool i will do that but im waiting on some more photos of them 1st.

where bouts are they?


----------



## Old-scool- m3 (Nov 29, 2010)

sean20 said:


> thanks old scool i will do that but im waiting on some more photos of them 1st.
> 
> where bouts are they?


They are about 1.5 miles from the Bridgend M4 turnoff (McArthur Glen) in the Brackla ind Est.
As you enter the estate, they are about 50m on the left side.


----------



## brutalbobby (Mar 24, 2008)

Sean sorry for not getting back,these wheels were my first attempt at polished rims. 
Regarding The 19's above I had the tyre's removed then i used a disc cutter on the badly curbed outer edge, then i used paint stripper on the lacquered dish and masked up the spokes, once the paint stripper penetrated the lacquer i added another coat and had to wire brush the rest off as the lacquer in some places wouldn't shift. I used the brushes you connect to a mains electrical drill ( the drill i purchased from B&Q for £10) and got rid of the rest of the lacquer. Having used the wire brush this left very bad scratches to the surface of the rim, so i then used 320,400 and 800 grit wet and dry sand paper i could have gone to 1200 then 1500 and finally 2-2500 grit but it took a long time up to 800 grit. 
The final finish i then got lazy and used a metal polish with a foam scouring pad (yes you heard it right ).I would use higher grit and polish them out but it really did take along time as i did the sanding by hand.
One of my mates has them on his van and looks nice even though it needs lowering.


----------

